# Forenbersicht > Mitfahrgelegenheiten >  >  Suche Surfbrettransport-Fehmarn/Hamburg->Mnchen

## horscht

Hallo Leute
Knnte jemand mein Surfbrett von Fehmarn, Lbeck oder Hamburg nach Mnchen mitnehmen? Wrde 40 zahlen.
Gre Sven
tel.:01769693085

----------

